# Tivo software update after InstantCake



## animez (Sep 27, 2007)

I recently had the hdd die in my series 2 Tivo and downloaded Instantcake and installed on a drive I had in an external hdd last night. I noticed the software version of the Tivo is 7.2.blah so I forced the Tivo to connect, but my software version is still the same. Will my new IC Tivo not receive software update anymore? I was under the impression that the box would function just like it use to, along with software updates. Am I stuck at 7.2 forever?  :down:


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

No, try connecting to the service a few more times and it should download the latest software.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Software downloads for me occurring every Tuesday night / Wednesday morning. only once per week. If that helps. remember to force a call to dvr service on Wednesday morning.


----------



## animez (Sep 27, 2007)

Did a restart when I got home from work yesterday, now I'm at 8.3


----------

